# Windows 10 crashing no BSOD, screen just turns black



## jazir5 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pc just turns off and restarts when i'm in the middle of something. So far i think it's only happened when i play a game. My videocard is the radeon hd 7850, and i'm on the newest catalyst drivers.

In eventviewer i see a event for usermodepowerservice happening followed by a kernel-pnp source.

Kernel-PNP has this message in the description: "The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\WPDBUSENUM{9e95bf9f-3804-11e5-b395-448a5b607d83}#0000000000100000"

The usermodepowerservice thing has this message in the description "Process C:\Windows\System32\atieclxx.exe (process ID:1088) reset policy scheme from {381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e} to {381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e}"


further back there is also a kernel power error with an X that says in the description: The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly. I am pretty sure it's not the power supply as this started literally right after i upgraded to win 10. 

I'm pretty sure this only happens when i try to play a game.

If it's an incompatible driver what are my options currently? If not what can i do to fix this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures - Tech Support Forum


----------

